
What Sells Online? Unsexy Newsletters  - makimaki
http://www.businessweek.com/print/technology/content/feb2009/tc20090224_035701.htm
======
jwesley
Newsletters are also the best way to get visitors to return to your site. Far
superior to RSS. It's the difference between being one of dozens or hundreds
of feeds in a reader and reaching into a person's inbox. Jakob Nielsen wrote
an Alert Box about this.

~~~
eli
And as a site owner, it has the bonus of being much easier to track than RSS.
It's difficult to quantify how many people "read" your RSS feed in a week. But
it's pretty easy to count how many people loaded the images in your email or
clicked a link.

~~~
barbie17
Dosn't email clients such as gmail automatically block images though? How do
you track it?

~~~
eli
The short answer is: give people a reason to unblock images on your messages.

~~~
barbie17
Ah, clever! Thank you.

------
eli
Of course the real money is B2B, not B2C. The more desirable your audience is
to advertisers (e.g. corporate IT managers), the more you can charge for ads.

------
mixmax
Through consulting I've seen the numbers, and I wonder why more people don't
push to get users e-mail adresses and send newsletters. This is partuciularly
true if you sell something online.

------
bitwize
I find Sarah Lacy's views intriguing, and wish to subscribe to her newsletter.

------
timcederman
This is very true. I am still amazed at how much revenue gets generated from
email still. I wish I could share some numbers.

